# Kein Sound mehr aus Acer  XB271HU



## LennoxBLN (10. September 2018)

Hi Leute,

würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Ich habe den o.g. Monitor seit ca. 1 Jahr.
Seit gestern kommt kein Sound mehr aus den Boxen. Egal ob Rechner mit DP oder Laptop mit HDMI angeschlossen ist.
Habe auch schon Treiber aktualisiert.
Jedoch keine Besserung.

Kennt jemand solch ein Thema? Bin auch leicht verführt^^

Danke und Gruß,
Lennox


----------



## Cosmas (10. September 2018)

Da sind Boxen drin, du meinst jetzt aber nicht diese albernen 2Watt Quäken oder? 

Also selbst wenn mein Monitor solche Dinger hätte, wären die das erste was ich abschalte, die sind nicht zufällig einfach nur ab/stummgeschaltet worden?

Wenn du das Teil seit 1 Jahr hast und es weder an den Eingängen liegt...noch das die nur zufällig stumm/ausgeschaltet sind, bleibt wohl nur ne Reklamation.
Vielleicht haste iwelche Treiber an der Graka geändert oder da den Sound iwie verstellt, denn wenn der über HDMI oder DP kommt, kanns schliesslich auch am Ausgabegerät/Treiber liegen.

Sonst fällt mir dazu nix ein und mMn isn Monitor nicht dazu da, den Sound für den Rechner zu machen, 
erst recht nicht wenn man sich da schon ein Teil für 700Tacken hinstellt, das einen dann mit 2Watt Quäken quält, da biste selbst mit nem halbwegs vernünftigen 2.0 Setup weit besser bedient.


----------



## LennoxBLN (10. September 2018)

Hi Cosmas

da gebe ich dir recht.

Fürs zocken nutze ich auch ein Headset, aber wenn ich nur mal kurz surfe oder irgendwelche Strategiegames zocke nutze ich auch mal diese 2Watt Quäken 

Kann man den ein / diesen Monitor irgendwo stummschalten?

Treiber der Graka wurde am Wochenende aktualisiert durch Open Beta von BF5.
Kann das damit zusammenhängen?

Mit dem 2.0 Setup hast du auch recht, aber der Monitor sollte schon einwandfrei funktionieren.

-----------------

Sound ist wieder verfügbar.
Jedoch keine Ahnung wieso weshalb warum!


----------



## Cosmas (10. September 2018)

war bestimmt iwas im treiber oder die Beta hat da tatsache iwie reingefunkt und das wurde behoben, aber gut dasses wieder funzt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. September 2018)

Ist denn das Audio-Gerät (HDMI bzw DP) überhaupt aktiviert?
Möglicherweise wurde durch das Grafiktreiber-Update da was verstellt.


----------

